
Show HN: Displayplacer – macOS cmd line util to configure multi-monitor layouts - jakehilborn
https://github.com/jakehilborn/displayplacer
======
jakehilborn
This one's for the multi monitor devs using macOS.

macOS regularly forgets my pixel perfectly aligned monitor layout. I wrote
displayplacer so that I could describe and apply monitor layouts
(resolution/orientation/positioning) through the terminal. Now, upon plugging
in, if my displays are all mixed up I hit a hotkey mapped through
BetterTouchTool to apply a displayplacer profile.

Under the hood this is using Quartz Display Services to manipulate the
displays. Let me know if this is useful and if there's any feedback.

